

Show HN: A Site Integration API for LaTeX Code Examples. - kanatzidis
http://spandex.io/blog/announce-simple-site-integration

======
binaryatrocity
I met the guys behind this project the other weekend and they were extremely
cool. This is an awesome project and everyone I've shown it too has been
extremely impressed.

Keep up the good work gentlemen.

~~~
kanatzidis
Thanks for the kind words!

